# pompe à fric



## Thomas1

Bonsoir,

  J’ai trouvé cette expression aujourd’hui et je ne suis pas complètement sûr de sa signification bien que j’aie lu les fils y consacrés. Est-ce qu’elle peut vouloir dire « quelqu’un dont on se sert pour prendre de l’argent de lui » aussi bien que « quelqu’un/quelque chose qui prend/consume beaucoup d’argent » ou seulement une signification est valable ? S.v.p., corrigez mes deffinitions si elles sont fausses.

  Merci d’avance
  T


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Une pompe à fric est une personne ou un système (objet, organisation) dont on peut tirer de l'argent sans effort. (comme si on pompait dans une réserve inépuisable d'argent)


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour,

Je ne voyais pas tout à fait le même sens à cette expression que Punky.

À mon sens, quand on parle d'une pompe à fric, on parle d'une personne, une organisation ou un système qui nous soutire beaucoup d'argent (qui nous "pompe notre fric") sans que l'on puisse faire autrement (comme si nous étions la réserve inépuisable d'argent) souvent d'ailleurs pour des raisons que l'on considère comme injustifiées.

Typiquement, on pourrait utiliser cette expression en parlant d'un crédit à taux variable où au fur et à mesure que l'on paye les mensualités, le taux de remboursement augmente. Ce qui fait qu'on paye toujours plus sans jamais pouvoir rembourser la totalité de l'emprunt.

Du coup, Thomas, tu as deux avis qui correspondent à l'une et l'autre de tes propositions. Ne nous voilà pas plus avancés . Peut-être d'autres avis départageront-ils la question.


----------



## PatriceD

Je suis de l'avis de Zoé.
Dans l'exemple d'Asmodée, la pompe à fric est celui qui a souscrit l'emprunt, et qui doit rembourser...

Patrice


----------



## Nanon

Mais si on dit "Les radars sont des pompes à fric" (phrase souvent entendue), c'est le radar qui sert à aspirer le fric des automobilistes... L'explication d'Asmodée s'applique mieux à ce contexte.


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est juste une question de point de vue, non ? Celui qui en bénéficie ou bien celui qui en pâtit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis également de l'avis d'Asmodée et Nanon: pour moi, une pompe à fric décrit uniquement celui qui reçoit l'argent et non celui qui le donne. (Dans ce dernier cas, je parlerais plutôt de _vache à lait_…)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> Je suis également de l'avis d'Asmodée et Nanon: pour moi, une pompe à fric décrit uniquement celui qui reçoit l'argent et non celui qui le donne. (Dans ce dernier cas, je parlerais plutôt de _vache à lait_…)


Ah ??? La pompe c'est le dispositif pas le bénéficiaire, il me semble.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Ah ??? La pompe c'est le dispositif pas le bénéficiaire, il me semble.


Soit le dispositif qui permet d'obtenir de l'argent ou d'en générer (comme une pompe à pétrole par exemple), soit le bénéficiaire par extension, mais pas à mon avis celui qui se déleste de la somme…


----------



## Asmodée

Maître Capello said:


> (Dans ce dernier cas, je parlerais plutôt de _vache à lait_…)



Très juste, c'est aussi exactement l'expression qui m'était venue à l'esprit en lisant la première définition de Punky.



Punky Zoé said:


> Ah ??? La pompe c'est le dispositif pas le bénéficiaire, il me semble.



Exactement  Dans mon exemple comme dans celui de Nanon, les radars ou les taux variables sont les dispositifs (donc les pompes) qui permettent aux bénéficiaires (l'état ou les sociétés de crédit) de puiser allègrement dans leur sources (les automobilistes/contribuables ou les souscripteurs des crédits).


----------



## PatriceD

Les dispositifs mettent tout le monde d'accord... et je maintiens mon avis : la pompe à fric décrit par extension celui qui _est pompé_.

Les accédants à la propriété sont des pompes à fric pour les banques, via les emprunts à taux variables. Ce n'est tout de même pas l'inverse ! 

Les radars sont des pompes à fric pour le Trésor Public, et par extension, les automobilistes. Dire que le Trésor Public serait une pompe à fric n'a pas de sens...

Lorsque l'expression désigne à première vue "celui qui reçoit", c'est en fait en tant que_ partie _du dispositif...


----------



## Aoyama

D'ac avec Me Ca.
La pompe _soutire _du fric, elle en reçoit donc. C'est la _vache à lait_ qui est _sucée, pompée_, donc de laquelle on soutire de l'argent.


----------



## Asmodée

PatriceD said:


> Les accédants à la propriété sont des pompes à fric pour les banques, via les emprunts à taux variables. Ce n'est tout de même pas l'inverse !


Mais non ! En quoi ces accédants pompent quoi que ce soit?? Ils sont pompés au contraire. 



PatriceD said:


> Les radars sont des pompes à fric pour le Trésor Public, et par extension, les automobilistes. Dire que le Trésor Public serait une pompe à fric n'a pas de sens...


Mais si bien au contraire et tu l'expliques toi-même en dessous. C'est le Trésor Public qui pompe le fric, au vu de l'automobiliste (qui est celui qui est amené à utilisé l'expression) le Tresor Public fait partie du dispositif.



PatriceD said:


> Lorsque l'expression désigne à première vue "celui qui reçoit", c'est en fait en tant que_ partie _du dispositif...


Exactement ! La pompe reste le dispositif et le bénéficiaire en fait partie.

Mince le sujet ne me paraissait pas si ambigu. 

Au final c'est toujours la même chose qui est pompée : du fric. Reste à savoir dans quel sens le fric est pompé vis à vis de celui qui utilise l'expression.
 - Si c'est la personne qui est pompée qui utilise l'expression dans ce cas, il me parait bien plus cohérent d'inclure le bénéficiaire au dispositif.
 - Si par contre c'est la personne qui pompe qui utilise l'expression, il ferait mieux d'utiliser l'expression, déjà citée deux fois, et beaucoup appropriée : "vache à lait" .


----------



## Aoyama

Asmodée a raison ...


----------



## PatriceD

Si l'usage réel en français et la logique pure étaient équivalents, ça se saurait ! 

J'aimerais donc qu'on donne ici des exemples réels de la vraie vie où l'expression "pompe à fric" est utilisée pour désigner celui qui reçoit l'argent.


----------



## Aoyama

La Sécurité Sociale est une vraie pompe à fric, qui engloutit XX milliards d'euros par an.
L'emprunt Giscard (indexé à l'or, dans les années 70) a été une vraie pompe à fric qui a coûté plus de douze fois son montant initial.

J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé cette définition sur Google, aussi simple que pertinente :
_Une pompe à fric est une organisation, un système qui coûte beaucoup d'argent, qui engloutit des sommes excessives et dont l'utilité est, par rapport à cet argent, très faible, voire contestée._


----------



## PatriceD

Mouais.... Ces pompes là ressemblent à des dispositifs... mais bon, j'arrête là les dégats en ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait mon temps..!


----------



## Asmodée

PatriceD said:


> J'aimerais donc qu'on donne ici des exemples réels de la vraie vie où l'expression "pompe à fric" est utilisée pour désigner celui qui reçoit l'argent.



Une rapide recherche internet vous fournirait une multitudes d'exemples.

Pour vous aider je ne vous en ai sélectioné qu'une dizaine :
 - Total
 - Elf
 - France Telecom
 - Sydney
 - Varanasi
 - Casablanca
 - une école
 - auto-école
 - arnaqueur
 - arnaqueurs

Comme vous pourrez le lire, tantôt ce sont les arnaqueurs (et non leurs arnaques) qui sont qualifiés de pompe à fric, tantôt des entreprises ou des commerçants (et non leurs produits), tantôt des villes (et non leurs systemes d'urbanisation). 

Bref je vous laisse le soin de lire tout ça patiemment ou de faire confiance à la majorité du forum


----------



## Aoyama

Bravo Asmodée pour cette recherche.
Ceci dit, on se rend compte aussi (ici) que l'expression "pompe à fric" est un peu galvaudée.
Je ne vois pas bien comme Total serait une pompe à fric, étant une entreprise privée, ultra bénéficiaire, et, évidemment, ne profitant ni ne demandant de fonds publics (ou me trompè-je).
D'autres exemples sont intéressants mais discutables.
J'ai toujours pensé (à tort ?) que l'idée de "pompe à fric" était d'abord liée à un organisme _officiel _ou _public_ . 
La sécu est une pompe à fric, le Concorde (en son temps) a été une pompe à fric, Air France aussi a été une pompe à fric, la RATP aussi peut-être ...
Par extension, la chose a pu être appliquée pour d'autres entités ...

J'aimerais bien que Thomas1 nous rappelle dans quel contexte il a lu "pompe à fric".


----------



## Thomas1

Merci pour une telle discussion intéressante !





Aoyama said:


> [...]J'aimerais bien que Thomas1 nous rappelle dans quel contexte il a lu "pompe à fric".


Je l'avais lue dans un article intitulé « Les micropartis ne sont pas une pompe à fric ». Voici plus de contexte :
«   Les micropartis ne sont pas des pompes à fric pour les grands partis  que sont l’UMP et le PS », a de son côté assuré le porte-parole adjoint  de l’UMP Dominique Paillé, lors du dernier point presse hebdomadaire  avant la pause estivale. «  La plus grande de ces structures est à gauche, elle s’appelle Désirs  d’avenir (fondée par l’ex candidate PS à la présidentielle Ségolène  Royal, NDLR).  Elle a servi la candidature de Mme Royal à la  présidentielle de 2007 et elle lui permet aujourd’hui d’avoir une action  politique autonome », a poursuivi Paillé. 
http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/f...micropartis-ne-sont-pas-une-pompe-a-fric.html​


----------



## Nanon

Oui, effectivement, il s'agit d'un débat récent...
Dans ce cas, il s'agit clairement d'un _dispositif _(les micropartis servant à financer les grands partis politiques) :


> (Le) porte-parole du PS (...) a condamné hier les micropartis, qui  participent selon lui d’une « stratégie de financement de l’UMP ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nanon said:


> Dans ce cas, il s'agit clairement d'un _dispositif _(les micropartis servant à financer les grands partis politiques) :


D'accord ! Et ils serviraient à contourner les règles (de limitation) sur le financement des partis politiques.


----------



## Aoyama

J'aurais plutôt écrit : "les micropartis (micros partis) ne sont pas DES pompes à fric".
Oui, cela rentre dans la logique déjà expliquée plus haut. Les partis politiques sont des pompes à fric, ils engloutissent de l'argent (sans que l'on sache ou voie vraiment quel bénéfice la société en tire, comme l'ont montré certaines affaires récentes). Maintenant, les "micropartis", parce qu'ils sont "micros", ne peuvent pas vraiment engloutir beaucoup d'argent, par définition ...



> Dans ce cas, il s'agit clairement d'un _dispositif _(les micropartis servant à financer les grands partis politiques)


Ah, point ne savois. PK donne la suite de l'explication...


----------

